
Kandi launches cheapest electric cars in the US, starting at $12,999 – Electrek - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2020/07/30/kandi-cheapest-electric-cars-us/
======
uberman
Cheapest car in the USA period? I think it is a thousand bucks cheaper than
the next closest.

